# Ubuntu and HPT371



## KennyT772 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm having some problems with my new install of Ubuntu 8.10. I have a highpoint raid controller integrated into my motherboard and ubuntu refuses to interface with it. lsPCI shows the device but neither of the pata drives attached to it. I have no idea where to go seeing how the controller is apparently supported. any ideas?


----------



## xfire (Jan 30, 2009)

Its a bug
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/162006


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 30, 2009)

xfire said:


> Its a bug
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/162006



No its not the bug you listed. I said I'm using two PATA drives. The sata controller suffers from the very slow transfer rate. The HPT37X chip sets are supported by Ubuntu 8.10, however mine is not being mounted by the kernel. 

The bug file clearly states that the hard drive is usuable, hence the comment about poor performance. I am not able to see either drive attached to the controller. I can access either drive fine in XP.


----------



## xfire (Feb 2, 2009)

Since you obviously don't want to try the fix 
try
9.04 alpha 3
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/


----------

